
Google reportedly in talks with Warby Parker to make Google Glass look cool - sethbannon
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/02/21/google-reportedly-in-talks-with-warby-parker-to-make-its-google-glass-specs-look-cool/
======
humanfromearth
I think they should have different versions. The existing one looks more to me
like the "sport" version which is fine to me because I would totally use this
while riding my bike in the big city. However I would probably not wear this
kind of glasses while at a party so I guess a different style would be better
for that case.

------
lucian1900
The current look is much, much better than anything on Warby Parker's website.
Those look _terrible_.

~~~
rdl
I'd prefer if the whole thing were black, vs. black and silver as the current
ones seem to be, but otherwise I agree; I've never understood the appeal of
Warby Parker, although post-LASIK I'm happy to no longer be in their target
market.

If you wanted halfway decent frame designs for something like the Glass, go to
Oakley or one of the US Army Approved Eyewear List (APEL) manufacturers.

------
edouard1234567
"Indeed, the fact that Google co-founder Sergey Brin can sport the specs on
the New York subway without being hassled by the regular public, suggests that
either people aren’t overly aware of the technology, or that it is seen a
being overly dorky and not for the everyday person."

The paraphrased version :

One of the richest and most notorious entrepreneur in the world was not being
harassed in a subway while wearing google glasses suggests that the glasses
are seen as overly dorky...

Expending on this logic :

Be careful not to wear Warby glasses in the subway, somebody might harass you
and this will suggest that you might be you be a rich and famous entrepreneur.

~~~
meaty
Sounds about right.

Perhaps people actually don't care about it or know who Sergey Brin is (I mean
he's not exactly A-list). They're too busy making pittance and getting on with
life to worry about such things, as am I.

------
erre
I don't get this sort of comments, I find it immensely cool-looking. Granted,
geek speaking here. But still....

~~~
canttestthis
"Cool" is really subjective. I absolutely love the current design, it looks
clean, simple, futuristic, and if they made it any more designer-ish I
wouldn't like it as much.

I do not like any of these designs either:
<http://www.warbyparker.com/men/optical>

------
coopdog
Looking cool is definitely threw hardest problem for glass, ahead of UI or
even battery life, so it's all about scarcity and social proof.

Don't want to wind up like the segway hah

~~~
sdoering
If i browse through the mens section of the Warby Parker website, I really
hope, Google does not go that route. never in my life would I wear such eye-
wear.

I did not find one single item, I would put on, as I really do not wanna look
like the social-media-bullshit-talking-consultant, I see everyday in the tube
here in Hamburg, Germany.

Sorry, if this sounds rude, but I hope to be not some hipster or follower of
some social-pressure-normative-fashion.

But yes, if Google aims for the wide audience, as they have to, this might
just be a very fitting partnership. So, I could understand the move, even if
this would mean no Glass for me. :)

------
andyidsinga
ummm - it already looks cool...

